# Aus Foto Logo machen



## Oberregenwurm (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich wollte gern aus einem Foto ein Logo in der art erstellen.

Habe nun schon gegoogelt und gemacht, aber nichts gefunden was mich effektiv weiter bringt! Besitze Grundkentnisse aus Photoshop!
Problem ist das ich das möglichst schnell fertig haben wollte!
Das Foto aus dem ich das machen möchte habe ich unten angehangen!
Das ganze soll dann später noch auf T-Shirts und Jacken gestickt werden können!

Es soll nur die Person,das Boot und der Fisch gestickt werden, evt. angedeutetes Wasser aber auf keinen fall der Wald/Himmel und das Wasser wäre auch nur zusatz!

Kann mir jemand Tutorials auf deutsch sagen die genau dieses Thema behandeln?
Oder genau erklären wie ich vorgehe?

mfg André


----------



## Leola13 (24. Juni 2010)

Hai,

da Grundkenntnisse in PS vorhanden sind, hier einmal zwei Vorgehensweisen :

die Vorlage sollte schon mal hohe Kontraste aufweisen, dann die Sättigung (Strg U) herausnehmen, (Ggf. mit einer anderen Variante ein SW Bild erzeugen),
dann den Filter Tontrennung & Kantenbetonung und zum Schluß noch eine Tonwertkorrektur.

Umwandlung in SW wie gehabt

Dann:

- Bild
- Anpassung
- Schwellenwert

Dann (würde ich vorschlagen) in Inkscape (kostenlos) die Umsetzung in ein Vektorformat, damit es später für T-Shirts und Jacken zu verwenden ist.

Schau hier im Forum mal nach VEKTORISIEREN, da findest du eine Menge Tipps.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## sight011 (24. Juni 2010)

leola warum so kompliziert, einfach die markantesten dinge nachmalen --> Mit Illustrator oder Inkscape

Ein Logo wird ja in der Regel sehr einfach gehalten siehe "Wolfskin", die Pfoteund der Schriftzug, beschrenke dich also auf das wichtigste - dann hat es einen höheren Wiedererkennungswert, die besten Logos sind sehr einfach wie bei Nike oder McDonalds. Es geht ja bei Logos darum zu "reduzieren"


----------



## Oberregenwurm (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

das mit dem nachmalen kam mir auch schon in den Sinn.
Welche stellen z.B. würdest du den nachmalen, da der umfang ja doch recht groß ist.
Und in etwa sollte man schon erkennen um was es geht!
Und meine Fähigkeiten als Grafiker sind begrenz, tu mich da immer bissel schwer welche stellen man da nachmalen muss.

In Illustrator würde ich das einfach mit dem Bleistift nachmalen, sollte doch hinhaun oder?

Gibt es /Vor/nachteile der beiden genanten herrangehensweisen, auser das ich vermute das beim nachmalen der Zeitaufwand für mich als Anfänger in IL geringer ist?

mfg André


----------



## Leola13 (25. Juni 2010)

Hai,



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> leola warum so kompliziert, einfach die markantesten dinge nachmalen --> Mit Illustrator oder Inkscape



Genau !   und bei meinen herausragenden Malkünsten ist es besser ein wenig Vorarbeit zu leisten, damit die markantesten Dinge hervorgehoben sind.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Oberregenwurm (25. Juni 2010)

hmm so ganz meine ich haut das nicht hin ;-)

Irgendwie springt der Bleistift immer zu beim zeichnen, das ist in PS nicht so.
.....  gibt es noch eine andere Version als das nachzeichnen, weil das ist ja sehr weit weg vom gewollten...

das zweite wäre die automatisierte Variante, aber da denke ich sind die zwischenräume zu klein das man es noch sticken könnte oder?


----------



## sight011 (25. Juni 2010)

Probier es mal mit dem Füller - nicht mit dem Bleistift 

EDIT: @ Herausfinden was du abzeichnen sollst und was nicht:

Es geht ja um folgende Thematik: Mann fängt großen Fisch! (mal ganz einfach gesagt ! - und wenn dasjett ein Logo für einenVereinseinsoll, dann soll die Zielgruppe ja wiefolgtangesprochenwerden - komm in unseren Verein und Du fängst große Fische)

Versuch das ganze doch mal frei zu malen - verwende nur geometrische Formen und reduzier so stark du kannst, *denn bei deinem "Bleistift Bild" sieht man nicht maldie Hände des Anglers, es ist für aussenstehende gar nicht ersichtlich das er den Fisch gefangen hat und stolz in die Luft hebt, es könnte auch ein Typ sein der voreinem Aquarium steht oder wie auch immer. *


----------



## Oberregenwurm (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

die Hände haben gefehlt weil ich da aufgehört haben, da der Rest schon ziemlich bescheiden aussah!

Meinst du mit Füller den Zeichenstift? Weil einen direkten Füller kann ich in IL nicht finden!

So habe mir jetzt noch eine bessere Vorlage über die beartbeitung in PS gezaubert. Wass mir aber am meisten auffällt, wenn ich den Schwellwert bearbeite, es gibt keine unterschied zwischen rücken des Fisches und brust von mir ist alles schwarz. Da das aber hinterher mit einer Farbe gestickt werden soll, stellt sich mir die frage wie löse ich das?
Das man quasi einen Unterschied zwischen Fisch und mir erkennt!

mfg

EDIT: habe mal den Aktuellen Stand angehängt. aber irgendwie sieht das alles so hakelig aus, gibt es da eine Funktion die die Pfäde Homogener macht?


----------



## Oberregenwurm (25. Juni 2010)

äähhh mal noch eine andere Frage, gibt es hier auch Leute die lust hätten, soetwas zu machen?
Am bessten unentgeldlich, oder für ne kleine Mark?

mfg


----------



## smileyml (25. Juni 2010)

Eine Frage hab ich grundsätzlich. Soll es eine Strichumsetzung des Bildes werden oder ein Logo wie in deinem Beispiel gezeigt?!

Ist zweiteres der Fall würde ich eher die markanten Linien entsprechend nachzeichnen - siehe Bild.

Grüße Marco

PS: Ich habe es jetzt nicht von deinem Foto nachgezeichnet, sonder nach deiner bearbeiteten Version.


----------



## Oberregenwurm (25. Juni 2010)

Das soll schon wie ein Logo werden, sollte aber noch "stickbar" sein!

Muss schon sagen, eines sieht um welten sauberer aus wie meines, so gerade Linien bekomme ich nicht hin, das einzige was mir da noch fehlen würde!
Ein Lächeln und ein paar mehr Details!

Mit welchen werkzeugen hast du den gearbeitet?

mfg


----------



## smileyml (25. Juni 2010)

Ich habe in Illustrator das Pfadwerkzeug (Zeichenstift-Werkzeug P - sieht aus wie ein Füller) genutzt und die Linien entsprechend als Spline/mit Griffen gezeichnet. Dadurch brauche ich weniger Punkte und die Linien werden weicher.
Der angewandte Pinsel lässt sich im Nachhinein problemlos umwandeln, so das es auch stickbar sein sollte.

Im Anhang die Datei dazu, die dir sicher hilft.

Grüße Marco


----------



## sight011 (26. Juni 2010)

Sieht doc hecht schon super aus! 

Die Frage bei Logos ist immer - wirkt es auch wenn es ganz ganz klein gedruckt/gestickt wird.

Das der Typ nicht lächelt ist echt n bisschen unpassend - der guckt eher fragend  passt ja nicht so


----------



## Another (26. Juni 2010)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Die Frage bei Logos ist immer - wirkt es auch wenn es ganz ganz klein gedruckt/gestickt wird.



..bzw. aber auch wo es überhaupt zum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## sight011 (26. Juni 2010)

Nur mal so angemerkt - bei erneutem betrachten:

Wäre es nicht auch besser, wenn es aus Flächen und nicht aus Linien besteht!?

Also bei einem richtigen Logo hat man ja meist nicht so viele Details.



> Das soll schon wie ein Logo werden, sollte aber noch "stickbar" sein!



...stell ich mir nun vor ich will es einfarbig sticken - so bekomm ich Probleme bei der Varinate von smileyml.



EDIT: Ich denk da so an einen Stick auf einem Poloshirt - im Brustbereich. (Ralph Laureen, Lacoste)


----------



## smileyml (27. Juni 2010)

Gut, das Linien in Flächen umwandelbar sind, sollte klar sein und letztlich kann man bei meinem Beispiel auch das rot von der zu stickenden Fläche abziehen?!
Die Frage beantwortet eher die gewünschte Einsatzgröße, die dann auch über weitere Details oder auch die Art des Logos entscheidet.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Oberregenwurm (27. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten und die nette Hilfe, kann leider erst jetzt wieder schreiben da ich spontan auswärts war.
Also die Sache soll relativ groß auf den Rücken und drüber noch die Internetadresse (oder in den Fisch rein aber glaube das wird zu klein)
Und vorn auf die Brust ebend auch noch drauf ( wie bei den genannten Marken).


mfg


----------



## sight011 (27. Juni 2010)

Also die Internetadresse drüber halte ich für sinnvoller. Dann sticht sie direkt ins Auge und kann dann ja auch beliebig groß (was der Platz halt sohergibt)! Also lieber nicht in den Fisch 

Und vorne ist der Detailreichtum ja nicht sooo entscheident.

Grüße A


Auch immer wieder interessant, was die anderenso machen - diese Beispiele sind aber wohl kaum T-Shirt tauglich:

http://www.google.de/images?q=angle...i=UcUnTKjZKpuWsgbQ0L3EBA&sa=N&start=0&ndsp=20

mal ein ganz simples Suchwort


----------



## Oberregenwurm (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

jo das ist richtig das man vorne nicht soviele Details braucht,
und das mit der Adresse im Fisch habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, das bei meiner Jackengröße s nicht viel platz sein wird.
Und http://www.bivvyjunkies.de und http://www.profishers.de sind doch ziemlich lang, da wird das wohl zu klein werden!

mfg


----------



## sight011 (28. Juni 2010)

"profishers" kann man sich auf jedenfall besser merken  

klingt seriöser
passt besser von der Wortlänge auf ein Shirt


Jetzt habe ich mal ne Frage - nur falls du dich schon informiert hast - was kostet so eine "Bestickung" bei geringer Stückzahl? (ja ich weiß  und so aber vielleicht hast ja direkt mal ne Zahl  )


----------



## smileyml (28. Juni 2010)

Wir hatten damals 15-20 Euro für die Erstellung der Vorlage für die Maschine bezahlt und dann pro Stückwerk nochmal so viel. Aber das hängt sicher von der Größe und der Komplexität ab.

Hier der Link - http://www.zick-production.de/de/leistungen/stickerei.html
Da steht dann auch das z.B. bei 1,2 mm Strichstärke die Grenze liegt.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Oberregenwurm (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo, nein ich habe mich da noch nicht informiert, weil ein Bekannter eine große Stickmaschine (45000€) besitzt womit der für angestellte, arbeitskleidung und und und bestickt.
Und der macht mir das Kostenlos, nur die Vorlage brauche ich selber!

Wie genau muss ich das verstehen, 1-2mm Stichstärke, heißt das das Material darf nicht dicker sein, oder das der Abstand nicht kleiner sein das zwischen den linien?

EDIT: erst Link anschauen, dann doofe Fragen stellen, ist klar mit der Stichstärke!

mfg


----------



## sight011 (29. Juni 2010)

@ Fragen  passt schon

--> Das Endprodukt wollen wir dann natürlich nochmal zu Gesicht bekommen!


----------



## Oberregenwurm (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

das Ergebniss wenn es gestickt wurde, oder das was ich als Vorlage verwende?

An dieser Stelle nochmal vielen dank an smileyml für seine tolle Vorlage, habe nur den Mund verändert, und am Karpfen noch ein kleines Detail hinzugefügt.
Ansonsten aber echt gelungen VIELEN DANK!

mfg André


----------



## sight011 (29. Juni 2010)

Ahso ich dachte du würdest es nochmal verändern. Na dann poste doch mal ein Foto wenn ein Shirt/Jacke/oder wie auch immer fertig ist - freut sich smileyml bestimmt 

Und wenn Du ihm Dankbar bist gib ihm doch eine positive Bewertung - wenn Du magst


----------



## Oberregenwurm (29. Juni 2010)

Hmm, wie geht das mit dem bewerten?
Wenn ich bei einem Beitrag von ihm auf Bewerten klicke, bekomme ich ein Popup wo drin steht " Du musst erst einige andere Beiträge von Usern bewerten, bevor du ihn erneut bewerten kannst"
Habe ihn aber noch nicht bewertet 

mfg


----------



## smileyml (29. Juni 2010)

Oberregenwurm hat gesagt.:


> Hmm, wie geht das mit dem bewerten?
> Wenn ich bei einem Beitrag von ihm auf Bewerten klicke, bekomme ich ein Popup wo drin steht " Du musst erst einige andere Beiträge von Usern bewerten, bevor du ihn erneut bewerten kannst"
> Habe ihn aber noch nicht bewertet
> 
> mfg



Oohh, soll mich da etwa ein Bug ausbremsen?!
Sei es drum, kein Problem und nun die Nadel glühen lassen.

Grüße Marco

edit: Aah, ich sehe gerade, das du scheinbar vorher bereits "Danke" gesagt hast.


----------



## Oberregenwurm (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

jo Danke gesagt habe ich, dachte da gibt es einen unterschied, weil es sind ja 2 unterschiedliche Buttons!

mfg


----------

